# On a positive note . . .



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, there are several things in my life right now that are @#$%y, including this. However, let's focus on the positives:

1) This will obviously help our changes of getting another key player next year.

2) Players that need to step up (Webster, Outlaw, Sergio, Joel, Jack, Channing) will have the chance, and they won't face the temptation of just replacing Zach with Oden in the dump-it-in-and-see-what-happens offense.

Please, feel free to add your own positive thoughts.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

There are no positive thoughts. This is horrible. 

there's no use at looking at the bright light.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

What does this say about Pritchard evaluating talent? His top 3 picks in 2 years have already had significant injuries. 

On a positive note, Kevin Durant will score 23 ppg.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

There is absolutely no bright spot. I'm sure Kevin Durant will make this year even harder to stomach.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Xericx said:


> There are no positive thoughts. This is horrible.
> 
> there's no use at looking at the bright light.


Come on mister grumpy-pants, you can think of something.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

xericx speaking truth.


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

No worries Blazers fans. Several positives to consider...

1) You get to see just what Aldridge and Frye are made of. They'll have plenty of playing time and plenty of opportunity to develop and improve. You're not winning the chip next year, so development is the priority.

2) You can potentially get another solid pick in this year's draft, a draft with several studs at the PG position. You're chances of completing one of the leagues best C/PG tandems has just increased as a result.

3) Your team is still young and exciting to watch. Besides my Bulls, it seems that the Blazers have the most young, talented, and dedicated players, something that half the playoff teams from last year would probably give their entire team. Enjoy the year for what it's worth and look forward to Oden arriving strong and healthy next season.

Good this this year!


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

The addition of another top-tier talent in the form of a lottery pick is the main, and in my opinion ONLY, positive.

Next year we should see the addition of Oden, Rudy, and a top 7 (or so) pick to our roster. That will be pretty darn incredible.

I suppose another positive is that expectations are lowered with the injury, but that's sort of a sad, pathetic positive...

Ed O.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> xericx speaking truth.



well, i guess I can easily buy courtside seats for 1/2 off now everytime i go to portland.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

When the only bright spot is next years lottery, that's as sad as Greg Oden going down with this horrible injury.

There is no bright spot. Let's just hope our young players can stay healthy, and some of them (Roy, Aldridge) are also prone to injury.

Ahh, to be a Blazer fan...


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I agree with Ed O for one of the few times. I think the only positive is we have a chance to get another top 1-5 lottery pick. Maybe we will be like Orlando was with Shaq and get back to back #1 picks. We get Rose and Rudy next year with Oden and we are set.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> xericx speaking truth.



well, i guess I can easily buy courtside seats for 1/2 off now everytime i go to portland.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Could someone kindly explain how to set ignore function to a particular poster?


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

on a positive note...lamarcus is gonna kill and roy will step up in a major way...buuuuuuuuuuuuut we wont be as good...i thin this will cost us like 10 wins


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Hard to take Bright spots...but some of you need to just relax a little...

Oden will be back...Micro fracture surgery isn't as devastating as it once was...and this was a minor surgery at that...

Oden is young too...and I think POR would have be "in the mix" for the final playoff spot with him and very likely will not be without him...but this was never about playoffs this year per se...but playoffs and championships 3+ years down the road....I don't see that significantly changed by this news...

UNLESS Oden suffers lingering efects from this surgery...and\or continues to have in jury concerns THEN you can start pulling out the "Should have taken Durant card"...until then all your doing is trolling.....

and getting another top 10 pick will be a benefit....although I am not 100% convinced that this team is going to struggle as much as many of you are inferring they will anyway....

and I disagree with the premise that POR will strugggle without Zach in the lineup....I tend to think that Aldridge and Frye will more than makeup for Zebo....

I guess we will find out....


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

stop crying, the blazers will suck but they might get Mayo or Derrick Rose now


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

But aren't Aldridge and Frye kind of the same type of player? Same body type...Frye also tends to play outside....


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

No. Aldridge at least tries on defense. Frye is a jump shooting big who is a soft defensive player.


----------



## Ukrainefan (Aug 1, 2003)

I'll second that post by HINrichpolice (what kind of a moniker is that?), those were three good reasons to be positive.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Okay, here is another one:

3) I will save about $2000 when I don't go and buy the new plasma TV I was planning on watching Oden on.


----------



## Sug (Aug 7, 2006)

It's funny how people say we should not have traded Zach, even though he had more serious Microfracture surgery. Irony...


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> But aren't Aldridge and Frye kind of the same type of player? Same body type...Frye also tends to play outside....


What? They can't play on the court together? 

Hogwash...Zach was a very good offensive player....but that was the extent of his positives IMO....and Aldridge...BY ALL ACCOUNTS has looked fantastic...I think many of you are going to be surprised when he steps in...I think his production will be WAY up and his presence on the defensive side of the floor...you know the side that Zach often forgot about....will be a VERY pleasant surprise...

and Frye will be a good addition as well...and I think he will put up numbers more respective of his 1st year in the league than his last...lost...year in the land of many SF....better known as NY....

Zach's numbers were points and rebounds.....I find it VERY HARD to beleive that Adlridge & Frye (in particular) and Roy and the rest of the TEAM for that matter won't be able to pickup the loss of his 20 points and 8 boards a game..all while providing a better team defense...

and yes people...Oden will be back....

All is not lost....


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Masbee said:


> Next season, on the other hand, could see a large increase in roster talent level:
> 
> Healthy Oden
> High Lotto Pick
> ...





Hollinger in Sun said:


> So if you take all that young talent, and add another lottery pick on top of it once the Blazers take their lumps again this year, then it's easy to imagine Portland making a Robinson-esque leap in 2008-09. This depends on Oden making a healthy recovery, of course, but adding him, Fernandez, and the lottery pick to an already-exploding talent base figures to make the Blazers a very good team extremely quickly.


http://www.nysun.com/article/62651?page_no=3

Guess we had the same notion about this. Lots more in the article, including an optimistic take on Oden's and the Blazer's future prospects.


----------



## blazerboy30 (Apr 30, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> What does this say about Pritchard evaluating talent? His top 3 picks in 2 years have already had significant injuries.
> 
> On a positive note, Kevin Durant will score 23 ppg.



This says absolutely nothing about KP's evaluation of talent.

If you asked had asked..

"What does this say about Pritchard evaluating the possibility that the #1 draft pick, and most anticipated big man in a decade, will need micro-fracture surgery within 3 months even though he's not a doctor?"

THEN, you could say that KP isn't very good at this evaluation. Nice reach.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Sug said:


> It's funny how people say we should not have traded Zach, even though he had more serious Microfracture surgery. Irony...


how is that funny?

I'm not saying Trade Oden or he shouldn't be here. I still don't regret drafting Oden. This is a freak injury. 

I wanted Zach here and thought the trade was rushed. Nothing more. Me and the other Zach supporters (and others who thought the trade was horrible) were being tarred and feathered on here. It would be nice if we didn't rush the trade and we had some offensive post players...we've certainly become weaker than last year in this respect.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> Hard to take Bright spots...but some of you need to just relax a little...
> 
> Oden will be back...Micro fracture surgery isn't as devastating as it once was...and this was a minor surgery at that...
> 
> ...


Good post! repped.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Kmurph said:


> What? They can't play on the court together?
> 
> Hogwash...Zach was a very good offensive player....but that was the extent of his positives IMO....and Aldridge...BY ALL ACCOUNTS has looked fantastic...I think many of you are going to be surprised when he steps in...I think his production will be WAY up and his presence on the defensive side of the floor...you know the side that Zach often forgot about....will be a VERY pleasant surprise...
> 
> ...


What is Frye's offensive game like? From what I've seen he plays more of a tweener/mid-range jump shooter with limited deep low post moves. he is a bit weak and would have been a good BACKUP. 

What happens when LaMarcus gets doubled? When players get doubled, it opens up more opportunities for the other players....Zach got doubled, Oden would have gotten doubled....Frye? I don't think so. 

You find it hard to believe that the rest of the team will make up the offensive production lost from Zach? 20/10 or 22/10 or whatever it was? I hope so, but Zach was an offensive juggarnaut....that's his strong point and him and LMA played well together. I'm not so sure about Frye and LMA being able to play with the same force.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

OJ Mayo here we come! :clap2: 

Amare came back pretty well from microfracture, as did Zach. But how will it affect Greg's athletisism? Microfracture doesn't do anything to the tendons or anything, so why would it cause long term problems?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hopefully he doesn't reinjure it. hope greg gets better......so disheartening...ruins next season's fun.


----------



## majic_sean (Dec 22, 2004)

OH! now Outlaw will step up and become the player some of us always hoped he would become. 2 blocks a game, 19 point average and 8 rebounds. I don't think he will get very many assists still.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Sug said:


> It's funny how people say we should not have traded Zach, even though he had more serious Microfracture surgery. Irony...


There's no irony there at all. No one is saying we'd prefer Zach to Oden. Further, Zach has demonstrated that the surgery worked for him... it simply does not on every candidate, and until we see Oden playing again we won't know how his turned out.

Ed O.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

The biggest positive for me is hopefully this will chase away all the fair weather, bandwagon fans with their constant trolling, negativity and downright stupidity. 

So hey guys, in case you haven't heard, the Blazers are going to suck. Go jump on the Celtics bandwagon - if you can find room. Or better yet, the Lakers where you can learn from the best bandwagon jumpers in the business.

BNM


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

:banana:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Masbee said:


> Or, Miles, about to enter his second year after microfracture, has the potential to vault into the rotation, adding another infusion of talent to the rotation. Or be included in the trade.


I was just thinking about this on my lunch hour walk today. I know it's just Mike Barrett spouting the usual sunshine and rainbows, but reports of Darius losing 34 lbs. are encouraging. Like most here, I'd written off Miles as a total lost cause - until I heard this. I've also lost 34 lbs. (since April 1, down from 247 to 213). So, I know how hard it can be to put in the time to exercise every day, watch what I eat, etc. Miles would make the same amount of money whether he plays again or gives up and quits. So, continuing to work out and get back in shape is the first time Miles has shown any kind of positive work ethic.

Of course Miles is over 20 years younger than me and a professional athlete. So, I expect him to be able to get in decent shape easier than I can. But still, the fact that he's actually doing it is encouraging. Zach came back in the best shape of his life last year and had the best year of his career. I'm hoping Darius can do something similar and become "The Punisher" we saw glimpses of prior to his injury.

BNM


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

Reep said:


> Okay, here is another one:
> 
> 3) I will save about $2000 when I don't go and buy the new plasma TV I was planning on watching Oden on.



LOL same w/me, i was going to buy the 47inch LCD to watch oden...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

blue32 said:


> LOL same w/me, i was going to buy the 47inch LCD to watch oden...


Next year we can both get the 1080p 60" plasma for the same price. :clap2:


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

great posts boob i second that. good bye fair wheather fans. see you next year with rose.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Keep the receipts! He could go down again, which is in the real of possibility with the way he's going. Oden is on a frickin' roll.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

We might not have seen him healthy yet. Who knows how long this has really been bothering him. Plus the wrist issue. IF he really can make a 100% recovery, everyone will finally get to see him play healthy. Imagine how good he might be when not playing with just one arm and one knee.

Writing that didnt make me feel any better. :/ Oh well.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Sug said:


> It's funny how people say we should not have traded Zach, even though he had more serious Microfracture surgery. Irony...


Zach didn't rely on his athleticism, and despite all of his other faults he was a very skilled basketball player in several areas.

Oden, meanwhile is a very raw basketball player but an exceptional athletic talent.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Jesus Christ, if this guy ends up the nezt Bowie and Durant ends up a taller min-jordan that will just be a wreck. Even if Oden ends up being an injury prone bust, and Durant just ends up a career 23-25 ppg superstar, that will be sickly reminiscent of Jordan and Bowie. Really sorry to hear this guys, and this is truly tragic. This coming from a guy who tries to watch the Blazers as much as he can (I'm a big Telfair fan, and became a Portland fan when he got drafted, and still keep up on the team as much as anyone on the east coast can.)


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

I think one of the biggest positives to come out of this is knowing who should be added to my Ignore list. Events like these always help separate the screaming headless chickens from the thoughtful farmers... or whatever, my metaphor kinda broke down there.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> The addition of another top-tier talent in the form of a lottery pick is the main, and in my opinion ONLY, positive.


The increased PT that one of our other developing players will get as a result of Oden going down really can't be left out, even if you are attempting to be rational.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> The increased PT that one of our other developing players will get as a result of Oden going down really can't be left out, even if you are attempting to be rational.


Yeah. I don't really see that. Frye has had plenty of minutes and he, along with Aldridge, were already going to get a ton of run.

Maybe (MAYBE) Outlaw will get more time at the 4, and that will trickle down to more minutes for Webster?

I would imagine this just means more Joel and Raef.

Ed O.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> The increased PT that one of our other developing players will get as a result of Oden going down really can't be left out, even if you are attempting to be rational.



Problem I have with that rationale is that many posters (and KP) justified trading Zach because the core or big three need all the time to develop together and Zach takes away from that.

I know when I said why not just keep Zach for a year and see how he plays with Oden, that was the response I was gettng (the big three need to start playing together and gelling together)

Now that Oden is hurt, I'm hearing that other players will get a chance to play and Oden will come in next year to join them. That might be true, but the philosophy up until this point was allowing the big three to gel together . . . the other stuff seems so small compared to what is lost.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Problem I have with that rationale is that many posters (and KP) justified trading Zach because the core or big three need all the time to develop together and Zach takes away from that.
> 
> I know when I said why not just keep Zach for a year and see how he plays with Oden, that was the response I was gettng (the big three need to start playing together and gelling together)
> 
> Now that Oden is hurt, I'm hearing that other players will get a chance to play and Oden will come in next year to join them. That might be true, but the philosophy up until this point was allowing the big three to gel together . . . the other stuff seems so small compared to what is lost.


hear hear!


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

I think the brightest note is that this is going to be better for us than everyone realizes right now.

I think people are going to be very surprised when Channing, LMA, Roy take the floor this year. This team was never a playoff contender this year anyway. I think alot of people have inflated views of what this team is capable of. Right now its young, inexperienced and inconsistent, so the Greg Oden loss doesnt really affect our playoff aspirations, it only affects our DESIRE to see him in a blazer Uniform.

Its still going to be a learning year for this team. Regardless of Greg's status. Channing will perform better and get more minutes and i think we all will be pleasantly surprised when him and LMA are commanding the post this year.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

we have frye


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Frye has had plenty of minutes and he, along with Aldridge, were already going to get a ton of run.


Aldridge was going to get plenty of minutes... but Frye? He was backing up Aldridge, and Przybilla was going to back up Oden. The only scenario where Frye was going to get a heavy spot in the rotation was if he beat out Aldridge/Oden (unlikely), or someone went down. The latter happened.



> Maybe (MAYBE) Outlaw will get more time at the 4, and that will trickle down to more minutes for Webster?


Why is that a maybe? That's either a probably or a definitely. Outlaw's most effective position thus far has been as a PF in 06-07. I'd put a healthy amount of money on this happening.



> I would imagine this just means more Joel and Raef.


Really? Everything I've been hearing from Nate & Co. has been 'two years down the road'. 'Baking the cake...' etc. 

Yeah, you could make the case that Nate will go with the vets as he did Dixon, but Frye is a much more productive player now than Webster was in his rookie season (I can give you other Nate examples if you need them).


----------



## KingSpeed (Oct 30, 2003)

Roy is a special player and we will still compete for a playoff spot.

Also, MJ missed a bunch of games in his second season and he turned out alright.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Actually...

I think it was more like Frye was backing up Oden and Outlaw was backing up LMA.

Joel was the 3rd sub for when Oden gets in foul trouble.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Problem I have with that rationale is that many posters (and KP) justified trading Zach because the core or big three need all the time to develop together and Zach takes away from that.


Pritchard traded away Zach, a deliberate action.

Oden got injured... something mostly out of everyone's control. 



> I know when I said why not just keep Zach for a year and see how he plays with Oden, that was the response I was gettng (the big three need to start playing together and gelling together)


Preaching to the choir, buddy.



> Now that Oden is hurt, I'm hearing that other players will get a chance to play and Oden will come in next year to join them. That might be true, but the philosophy up until this point was allowing the big three to gel together . . . the other stuff seems so small compared to what is lost.


Simply because it's a small silver lining doesn't remove its status as silver lining.

I'm surprised you and Ed are debating this. The notion of playing time opening up seems to be _the_silver lining... not just in basketball but in pro sports. 

Drew Bledsoe goes down... Tom Brady pops up. 

Antonio Daniels starts the season, making way for Tony parker in the 6th game. 

etc.

We can debate all day about whether the development of a particular player is circumstantial (based on a rotational decision), or inevitable.

I, for one, think it can be both.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Five5even said:


> Actually...
> 
> I think it was more like Frye was backing up Oden and Outlaw was backing up LMA.
> 
> Joel was the 3rd sub for when Oden gets in foul trouble.


I think Joel would have started the season as the backup C. Frye's ability as a backup C in the west is debatable at this point and the question probably wouldn't have been answered by the first game of the season.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Samuel said:


> Aldridge was going to get plenty of minutes... but Frye? He was backing up Aldridge, and Przybilla was going to back up Oden. The only scenario where Frye was going to get a heavy spot in the rotation was if he beat out Aldridge/Oden (unlikely), or someone went down. The latter happened.


So... Frye was playing behind Joel in the rotation, but now he leapfrogs him?

I suppose if Aldridge plays a lot more center, it would open more minutes for Frye, but I think that would be a negative, given that Aldridge is ideally able to play his natural position, rather than out of position again.



> Why is that a maybe? That's either a probably or a definitely. Outlaw's most effective position thus far has been as a PF in 06-07. I'd put a healthy amount of money on this happening.


I don't think he's a power forward, and I don't think that the Blazers think he's a power forward. I can't see the Blazers matching him up with Frye or Aldridge all that often... we'd just be too small to compete at the 4/5 spots. We'd be terrible defensively at both spots (if Frye's at the 5) and we'd lack a post-up game at either spot, as well.



> Really? Everything I've been hearing from Nate & Co. has been 'two years down the road'. 'Baking the cake...' etc.
> 
> Yeah, you could make the case that Nate will go with the vets as he did Dixon, but Frye is a much more productive player now than Webster was in his rookie season (I can give you other Nate examples if you need them).


I'll believe it when I see it. It's MUCH easier to talk about playing young guys than it is to actually do it.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

crandc said:


> Could someone kindly explain how to set ignore function to a particular poster?


Click on poster's name and click on "View Public Profile" from the sub menu. There is a link on that page to add them to your ignore list.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Samuel said:


> Simply because it's a small silver lining doesn't remove its status as silver lining.
> 
> I'm surprised you and Ed are debating this. The notion of playing time opening up seems to be _the_silver lining... not just in basketball but in pro sports.



Popping back on line . . . still in a catatonic, down mood . . . you're right though, extra playing time is good for the development of other players, and the Blazers have young players that need to develop.

I guess I'm just so down on Oden not playing, I can't really process any of these positve parts about it. I'm sure it's there and I'm sure posters aren't saying overall the positives outweigh the negatives . . . but mentally I just can't go there yet.

Wasn't trying to be difficult . . . but man I was so excited about the season. I hadn't been this excited about a season starting in a long time . . . this one is going to sting for while . . . maybe a year :biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> What does this say about Pritchard evaluating talent? His top 3 picks in 2 years have already had significant injuries.
> 
> On a positive note, Kevin Durant will score 23 ppg.


What in the world do injuries have to do with talent?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm surprised there's been little to no mention of McRoberts. He's gone from someone not getting any time at all (save perhaps garbage minutes) to someone who _might_ crack the rotation if he can beat out LaFrentz or Przybilla (which'll almost certainly get easier as those two seem so likely to break down).

It's not as if I think he's going to become the next Pippen or anything but he's got an interesting skill set and _if_ he can play well enough to get some minutes it should be fun watching him.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

It took me 2 days to wake up and gain consciousness from this nightmare of disaster. Is there a silver lining? I guess we can always find a reason to cheer the Blazers on. It is very disappointing to hear news like this and it sure put a damper on this season. Injuries are part of this business. How would you like to be the Clippers? Your cornerstone goes down a year after you lose your PG of the next 10-12 years. As a Blazers fan I look back to Sabas and see what an impact he had on our team after he blow out his Achilles. He was a lot better all around player vs. Oden but he was also older by the time he arrived to Portland, with less resources/technology at the time compare to Greg’s situation. The same can be said about Brad Daugherty or Big Z. And both made it to the conference finals or NBA finals respectably (how about those Cleveland centers? Do we have the same faith, coming into the league the same year and all our franchise centers get injured young? This should be another topic)
Another silver lining is having Greg. His playing rights belong to the Blazers and no one else. According to the same doctor who has done this with Zach and Darius (I am not 100% sure if he did Miles) this was a minor surgery and full recovery expected. That in mind Greg will play again for the Blazers.
With Rudy, Greg and another high pick coming in 08 this team should take a huge leap forward.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

jrob should surprise a lot of people too steal of the draft!


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

And Oden and Durrant can BOTH win rookie of the year.... (not co-rookie of the year). Go figure.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I'd say that there are a few positives from this.

1) Aldridge, Frye, and McRoberts will get more minutes- so we'll better be able to analyze who fits in long term.

2) Our record will suffer and we'll end up with a good pick, though this time I think we should trade the pick with an expiring contract (Raef) for an experienced player ala Boston.

3) There will be less pressure on Oden when he comes back because of diminished expectations and because our team will be better- our young talent will have another year of experience.

These are the likely positives, but I still hope the team can somehow hit 35-40 wins. I'm tired of seeing the Blazers be a punching bag.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Another positve is that if recovery goes well, and I believe it will for verious reasons, this surgury probably added several more Chanpionships to the Blazers. 

That makes me very happy.

It was a preventive surgury to lengthen his career as I understand it. 

I just hope I get to live long enough to get to see at least one of them. I am old you know.

Go Blazers!

gatorpops


----------



## HINrichPolice (Jan 6, 2004)

Ukrainefan said:


> I'll second that post by HINrichpolice (what kind of a moniker is that?), those were three good reasons to be positive.


I've taken it upon myself to monitor the misspellings of our future hall of fame PG, the one and only Kirk Hinrich.

In other words, not Heinrich.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Paxil said:


> And Oden and Durrant can BOTH win rookie of the year.... (not co-rookie of the year). Go figure.


I don't think so. This is Oden's rookie year, not next year.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

TLo said:


> I don't think so. This is Oden's rookie year, not next year.


Technically, if he doesn't play this year, next year is his rookie year and he will be eligible for the ROY award.

David Robinson was drafted in 1987 but sat out two years while he completed his Naval service and won the 1989-1990 ROY.

Larry Bird was drafted as a junior eligible in 1978 and won the 1979-1980 ROY.

So, this is not without precedent.

BNM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Boob-No-More said:


> Technically, if he doesn't play this year, next year is his rookie year and he will be eligible for the ROY award.
> 
> David Robinson was drafted in 1987 but sat out two years while he completed his Naval service and won the 1989-1990 ROY.
> 
> ...


The standard, I believe, is whether a player in on an NBA roster. Neither Bird nor DRob were.

Oden will be.

I'm pretty sure he's ineligible for the award next year, although I can't find any official rules for the ROY award online.

Ed O.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Ed O said:


> The standard, I believe, is whether a player in on an NBA roster. Neither Bird nor DRob were.
> 
> Oden will be.
> 
> ...



I don't have any "evidence" or anything, but from memory, it seems that he would technicallyarookie next season, if he doesn't play this year at all. Remember a couple of years back when Nick Collison was drafted by Seattle......he underwent a surgery in preseason and missed the entire season. The next year when he came back, he was techinically a rookie and was listed, although nowhere near the top, in the Rookie of the year standings. Maybe someone should find some definitive proof. 

prunetang


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

handclap problematic said:


> I don't have any "evidence" or anything, but from memory, it seems that he would technicallyarookie next season, if he doesn't play this year at all. Remember a couple of years back when Nick Collison was drafted by Seattle......he underwent a surgery in preseason and missed the entire season. The next year when he came back, he was techinically a rookie and was listed, although nowhere near the top, in the Rookie of the year standings. Maybe someone should find some definitive proof.


I might be wrong...

He DID get votes for all-rookie team. I'm not sure that they use the same criteria, although it would seem natural that they would. 

http://www.nba.com/hawks/news/Hawks_AllRookie_Team_Release_050505.html

Ed O.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> The standard, I believe, is whether a player in on an NBA roster. Neither Bird nor DRob were.
> 
> Oden will be.
> 
> ...


I just cited Robinson and Bird as examples of players who won ROY after sitting out their rookie seasons.

According to this article at www.nba.com:

"The injury will give Oden a year to get accustomed to his surroundings in Portland, get to know the team and coaching staff and work to not only fix his knee but bulk up his body in general. While it might put a damper on 2007-08 for him, you have to think he'll be one of the favorites for Rookie of the Year in 2008-09 if he doesn't play a game next year."

Since this article appears on the official NBA web site, it sure sounds like he'll still be considered a rookie in 2008-2009 if he misses the entire 2007-2008 season.

BNM


----------

